# custom trunks



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

everybody talks about wat they have but no pics...post em


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dagame718_@Nov 25 2010, 11:48 AM~19161190
> *everybody talks about wat they have but no pics...post em
> *


lead by example or shut the fuck up


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 25 2010, 03:31 PM~19163071
> *lead by example or shut the fuck up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Search Function


----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

y all the profanity??? jus chill :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dagame718_@Nov 30 2010, 11:43 AM~19199928
> *y all the profanity??? jus chill :biggrin:
> *


thats how we do around her n00b


----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 30 2010, 05:16 PM~19203586
> *thats how we do around her n00b
> *


 nuttin better else to do but talk garbage n all dis noob shit...site is for cars,,not computer thugs but i guess "that how yall do around here" smh


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dagame718_@Nov 30 2010, 11:05 PM~19205699
> *nuttin better else to do but talk garbage n all dis noob shit...site is for cars,,not computer thugs but i guess "that how yall do around here"  smh
> *


well freedom is just a click away...


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 30 2010, 10:07 PM~19206357
> *well freedom is just a click away...
> *


 :werd:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

This is a 39 trunk the system I did


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Dec 6 2010, 03:21 PM~19254312
> *This is a 39 trunk the system I did
> 
> 
> ...


What did you do to keep the glasses and bottle in place? glue?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Dec 6 2010, 04:42 PM~19254529
> *What did you do to keep the glasses and bottle in place? glue?
> *


He may just set them there for display while parked.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Dec 6 2010, 02:42 PM~19254529
> *What did you do to keep the glasses and bottle in place? glue?
> *


HE CAN DRIVE WITH THEM IN PLACE THERE IS ALSO LIGHTS UNDER EACH ONE AND IN THE AMPS THERE JUST A GOOD FIT AND JUST DEEP ENOUGH TO HOLD THEM IN PLACE


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Dec 6 2010, 01:21 PM~19254312
> *This is a 39 trunk the system I did
> 
> 
> ...


nice 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 25 2010, 12:31 PM~19163071
> *lead by example or shut the fuck up
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
where is all the pic's


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Dec 17 2010, 01:41 PM~19352522
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> where is all the pic's
> 
> *


There all over the internet you could look around and find some pics easy enough instead of waiting for somebody to do it for you. Just an idea.:dunno:


----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Dec 6 2010, 02:21 PM~19254312
> *This is a 39 trunk the system I did
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup:


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Dec 6 2010, 01:21 PM~19254312
> *This is a 39 trunk the system I did
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS


----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

im tryna post my pics...shit aint workin


----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

can i get a lil help here


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dagame718_@Jan 31 2011, 07:53 AM~19744186
> *can i get a lil help here
> *


look up elite auto customs on this form and i have pics.


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dagame718_@Jan 31 2011, 07:53 AM~19744186
> *can i get a lil help here
> *


here you go. hope this helps you


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dagame718_@Jan 31 2011, 08:53 AM~19744186
> *can i get a lil help here
> *


You gotta use an image hosting site like photobucket and tinypic then add the IMG code in your post


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jan 31 2011, 06:44 PM~19749557
> *You gotta use an image hosting site like photobucket and tinypic then add the IMG code in your post
> *


ok for sure.hope you guys like the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jan 31 2011, 06:44 PM~19749557
> *You gotta use an image hosting site like photobucket and tinypic then add the IMG code in your post
> *





























here some more..


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

not quite done with mine yet. still have to make some beuty pannels to tie it all in. i just painted it up for the mean time.

not as nice as alot of the shit in here but thought i would share.


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

A few of mine


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

63hardtoprider said:


> A few of mine


how does it sound with the subs facing like that? thats a badass 63 by the way i saw your videos of it on youtube to


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

3onthree said:


> how does it sound with the subs facing like that? thats a badass 63 by the way i saw your videos of it on youtube to


It sounds really nice and clean. It has (4) pioneer 4 way 6x9's in the rear deck, and (2) pioneer 4 way 6 1/2''s in the kick panels. Powered by a HiFonics Zeus 5 channel amp, running 100 watts per mids/highs and 750 watts to the subs. By no means is it earth shattering, but is VERY crisp and clear and can be heard from a good distance. The subs are Infinity and only require .75 cubic feet of airspace which is good because of where I wanted to place them. Hell my amp is as long as my box! OH, almost forgot, I am running a Clarion 3 way crossover as well, and the head unit is a JVC HD60.


----------

